# Super Tired



## Dogsmart (Feb 24, 2018)

Our Diego....Super tired after 2 days (4 rings)of dog show competition.
Got 2 group 2 placement and 2 Group 3 placement,


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Hurrah! Time to enjoy some rest and relaxation.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely awesome!!! Congratulations!!!

Do you mind me asking, is he clipped? His coat looks quite short. (or he may just still be very young...) We aren't allowed to show them clipped in the U.S.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Way to go Diego!!! Karen I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been wondering about appearing to be clipped, too.


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Congratulations Diego love seeing your cute pictures on the forum!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Diego!


----------

